# GUI-Einstellungen speichern und laden



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (10. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte bei meinem Programm GUI-Einstellungen (z.B. Fenstergröße) beim Programmende abspeichern, um sie beim nächsten Start wieder laden zu können. Klar kann ich das Ganze manuell machen, für jedes Fenster.

Ich möchte aber mal fragen, ob ihr evtl. sourceforge-Projekte o.Ä. kennt? Meine Recherche hat nichts ergeben.


----------



## AlArenal (10. Mrz 2006)

Das ist ja auch ne relativ triviale Klamotte. Und wenn nichts mehr hilft: http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/configuration/


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Mrz 2006)

Kann man sowas nicht auch mit Objektserialisierung einfach und schnell lösen?


----------

